# MK 101 at Lowes??



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I was at Lowes the other day and saw that they have started carrying a MK101 for $700. I'm curious to know if this is the same as the other 101's I've seen all over the place. At more than $200 less than others I've seen, I have to wonder if this is the same. 

I'm in the market for a new saw and the MK seems like a good deal. I'm not sold on the Ridgid 10" saw as the reviews are less than consistent. I've got an opportunity to buy a new Dewalt for $700 including the stand. I also saw an old Target G2 for about $500. I've got a big tile job coming up that I'd like to set the saw up in the room I'm working in, so the Dewalt is really looking attractive. 

Any opinions on the MK101 water containment? Would the Target be worth the cost used, if it works as it should even though it comes without the stand? The Dewalt is brand new and seems like a good deal, but I'd be buying from a private seller off of Craigslist.

Looking for opinions.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Check CL or your local pawn shops...I picked up a 101pro for 450 hardly used...In answer to your question...there are three models of 101's http://www.mkdiamond.com/tile/saw_101.html


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I have an older MK 101 Pro. 

The thing is a beast to move. Water containment is acceptable, but would not set it up in a house unless it was a full remodel or many many plastic tarps were set up.

The price doesn't seem too bad, if it has a stand with it, if not it's like another $150 or so.

No experience with Target or DeWalt. Though I admit the DeWalt looks nice. 

What size tile are you installing?


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

24" on this one, so I know that the MK at Lowes will not pass now that I look at it. The Target seems like a good deal. I've read all over that the dewalt is great at water containment. I'm actually leaning towards the new Dewalt I found on Craigslist. I could go pick it up and play around w/ it a bit before the bigger job starts.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

HandyHails said:


> I've got an opportunity to buy a new Dewalt for $700 including the stand.
> 
> Josh



Dooooo Eeeet! :thumbsup:

That's my opinion.


----------

